# what the hell is Clay Bar ?....



## ELLIOTT1 (Feb 22, 2007)

:?


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=clay+bar&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

ELLIOTT1 said:


> :?


Clay is a mixture of clay base and various mild abrasives. Clay along with a clay lubricant is used to remove paint contamination. Road grime, tar, bugs, rust, tree sap and even paint overspray can be removed with a clay bar.

Claying does not remove the clear coat of the paint but can cause marring or dullness if used incorrectly. When using a clay bar sufficient lubrication must be present to avoid scratching the paint. It takes a few passes of clay to feel the difference on the surface of the paint.


----------



## ELLIOTT1 (Feb 22, 2007)

sounds like hard work haha


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

strange description suraj, i always thought it where people like this hang out.










shows how much i know :?


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

TTej said:


> strange description suraj, i always thought it where people like this hang out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.. that as well! That brings back memories


----------



## ELLIOTT1 (Feb 22, 2007)

whats a good polish or wax i can get ? got a few little chips on bonnet


----------



## RickyTT (Nov 8, 2007)

TTej said:


> strange description suraj, i always thought it where people like this hang out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Awesome!!! Nearly as good as Gumby!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Is that Morph angry or what? Or is it Chas? :roll:


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

ELLIOTT1 said:


> :?


  http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... bar+advice


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Easy to do and gets great results.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Is that Morph angry or what? Or is it Chas? :roll:


Yes I was wondering that too, it's a "Friends of the Earth" Morph


----------

